
There should be consequences for Ontario grads leaving Canada for Silicon Valley - adomanico
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/there-should-be-consequences-for-ontario-grads-leaving-canada-ceos/article30597475/?cmpid=rss1&click=sf_globefb
======
adomanico
It's really sad to me that this is the response we are seeing from CCI.

Instead of urging companies to compete with the firms in California and offer
a comparable salary, the first reaction is to punish talent for leaving?
Totally insane.

You want top Canadian talent? Pay for it.

------
stephenr
Living in the USA isn't enough punishment already?

I'm only kind of joking.

